# Panel in 4 days, any advice?



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Me and my hubby have approval panel on Thursday any advice about the day would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good luck!! I have been thinking about you xxxx


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have any advice crazyroychick as I haven't been there yet, but I just wanted to say a big fat


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

My advice  - BE YOURSELF! They will love you x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

1.Dress smart/casual 

2. Speak slowly to give yourself time to think - it also shows you are in control

3.Bat a question asked by panel to your DH and vice versa if you feel either of you will answer more coherently - don't be afraid to use humour if appropriate / your personality once or twice, it can relieve a lot of tension. We've done 4 panels now in less than a year (approval twice, matching twice as we have LOs) and one of us usually says something untentionally funny that gets them laughing.

4. Have painkillers in the car if your prone to stress headaches at these things to take afterwards

5. Buy some champers for afterwards  

You'll be great! Just be ready to walk into a room full of old duffers, and they'll always be one stickler with a complete sense of humour failure determined to make you feel like you're on death row   They are normally lovely, and they'll be a couple of people who smile a lot at you to put you at ease so focus on them if you're feeling shaky.


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Completely echo the above ! 

Relax and smile , think of any questions they may throw at you , we were caught out with the ' why would you prefer a girl ?' Question lol , we just hadn't really thought of an answer ! But we winged it and it was fine x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

PS good luck xxxx!!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, loved the death row comment that's exactly how I will feel hate any kind of interviews! Even my SW thinks I am quiet and that is one thing I am definitely not   xx

Oh 3 sleeps to go   x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't believe this time tomorrow we will know if we have been approved! Hoping for a good nights sleep     Xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good luck for today


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck for today. We were at matching panel last week (approved) but I was very nervous.
Be open, be honest, take a bottle of water with you (we had no refreshments in the waiting room)!

Good luck!


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Goodluck today, i will be thinking of you. I have my panel date in 11 days so getting very nervous myself. Can't imagine how you feel today, but i'm sure it will all be fine & in just a few hours it will be over & you can celebrate x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Wishing you lots of luck today x x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck
Look forward to reading the good news later


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks ladies, actually slept really well just trying to keep busy until it's time to go xx

Ever hopeful, good luck to you too xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck!
I'm looking forward to hearing all about your good news as we have panel soon


----------



## emsiem (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck  xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck honey - not that you guys need it 😄😄 Looking forward to hearing your news xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Big fat YES for us today, so relieved xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news - so pleased


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing news   x


----------

